# one remote, is it possible?



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a tivo mini and sanyo tv, tivo remote controls both (power and volume). I would like to add a Vizio sound base soundbar, can i still get the tivo remote to control everything? Power on the Sanyo and increase the volume on the vizio soundbar? I don't care if the soundbar turns on and off as long as it is on all the time when the tv is on. By the way the soundbar is older and has optical input for sound (no hdmi input).


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

That will work. You have to teach the Vizio remote all the functions of the TV remote. Once you do that your TiVo remote will control everything. You will need to go into the TV settings to turn off its internal speakers. That's how it works for my setup. You can go online to find your Vizio manual which explains how to program it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There's probably an obvious answer to this, but my TiVo remote has a button which apparently turns on the TV and it would be nice to use this now that all the TVs I watch require a remote to turn on.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

A J Ricaud said:


> That will work. You have to teach the Vizio remote all the functions of the TV remote. Once you do that your TiVo remote will control everything. You will need to go into the TV settings to turn off its internal speakers. That's how it works for my setup. You can go online to find your Vizio manual which explains how to program it.


I want the TiVo remote to do everything. Turn on the tv (which it does) and control the Vizio sound bar.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

HarleyRandom said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this, but my TiVo remote has a button which apparently turns on the TV and it would be nice to use this now that all the TVs I watch require a remote to turn on.


That's easy go into TiVo settings...remote...choose TV power, volume, mute option. Find your tv brand a enter the 4 digit code.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

wthomas69 said:


> I want the TiVo remote to do everything. Turn on the tv (which it does) and control the Vizio sound bar.


You have to program the volume controls into the Vizio sound bar first or you will have to use the Vizio remote to control the sound bar volume, which defeats the "one remote" purpose. I have 3 Vizio sound bars and that's the way it works for me. I can use the TiVo remote that way for everything.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

A J Ricaud said:


> You have to program the volume controls into the Vizio sound bar first or you will have to use the Vizio remote to control the sound bar volume, which defeats the "one remote" purpose. I have 3 Vizio sound bars and that's the way it works for me. I can use the TiVo remote that way for everything.


Sorry for my ignorance, how do I do this? I have the remotes for the bolt, Vizio sound base and Apple tv4k.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Not ignorant at all. If I understand what you are trying to do, you want to be able to use your Bolt remote to turn on your Sharp TV and control the volume for your attached Vizio sound bar. To do that you have to program the TV's sound controls into the soundbar first.

It looks like you have already programmed the Bolt remote to control the TV. You can use either the Bolt remote or the TV remote to program the soundbar--I've done it both ways. Once the soundbar is programmed you can go to your TV's settings to turn off it's internal speakers and use only the sound bar for sound. 

The soundbar will then control the volume for all the TV's inputs, including your Apple TV. Attached are the instructions for programming the soundbar.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

How can know that's pdf if the op didn't list the model number? They are many models that don't have a learning feature. Some Vizio soundbar respond to Vizio tv commands, in those cases just program a Vizio, LG, or Goldstar tv code it should control the volume.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

Edmund said:


> How can know that's pdf if the op didn't list the model number?


Good point. I wrongly assumed, based on my own experience, that all Vizio sound bars can be programmed.

The question for wthomas 69 then is: What model do you have?


----------

